# Let's see how many Christmas ornaments ...



## weko (Dec 16, 2013)

Let's see how many Christmas ornaments can we get here ... Merry Christmas to everyone! ;D


----------



## hgraf (Dec 16, 2013)

This one guards our tree...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas from the wilds of Canada....


----------



## Harv (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas from the wilds of Canada....



This cracks me up. 

I can understand the look on the upper cat's face.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas from the wilds of Canada....


Beautiful cats you have there. :-* But the guaxinin (Procyon lotor) and cats coexist peacefully, or it is an adaptation of the species when raised in captivity? ???


----------



## brad-man (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas from the wilds of Canada....



That's a great shot. The Tabby warily observing the near-postal Persian. How much patience did that require?


----------



## LDS (Dec 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Here a Pinocchio who is an apt guy for a site about "rumors"


----------



## slclick (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Holidays


----------



## slclick (Dec 22, 2013)

another....


----------



## weko (Dec 24, 2013)

Wishing you all a safe and enjoyable holiday! Have a very merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, not exactly a Christmas ornament, but as close as I got. The local lion, in his famous Sfinx posture, waiting for a treat. Have a peaceful Christmas and I am looking forward to lots of fun statements and great images posted in the coming year 
1DX, Zeiss Otus 55/1.4, at f3.5, 1/30s, ISO2000


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

High mag shot with the MP-E 65mm, I guess you'll have to take my word that it's a Christmas ornament…


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

hgraf said:


> This one guards our tree...



happy dog) cool shot!


----------



## stevelee (Feb 23, 2022)

1) a keychain sized Rubik's cube I arranged into the "Christmas cross" pattern many years ago
2) a fiddle that I bought along with a banjo ornament at a gift shop in the North Carolina mountains
3) a Noel ornament my mother stitched on plastic canvass. Most of my ornaments are ones she made.
4) a campus building at the college here, my alma mater
5) designed and made in Florence and bought at the Uffizi Gallery gift shop there


----------

